# Tooling I Needed



## roadie33 (Feb 12, 2015)

First I made a Taper attachment for my Craftsman Commercial 12 x 36.






Next is my ER40 Collet Chuck I am in the process of finishing. Just waiting on the Nut to be delivered so I can finish the Metric threading.






The next is a new holder for my QCTP able to hold 5/8" bits.





I also made a new boring and threading bar holder for a 1/2" threading bar I purchased.






That's it so far.
I'll be making some more holders as I get tired of changing out tool bits all of the time.
Need to make some kind of holder to hold all of them also.
If anyone has one or plans for building one, I would appreciate seeing them.


----------



## churchjw (Feb 12, 2015)

Nice looking tapper attachment.  Hope to do one of these one day and I hope mine looks that good. 

Jeff


----------



## Jim2 (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes, very nice work.  I especially like that taper attachment.

About the boring bar holder.  I'm not sure what I'm seeing exactly.  Is that in two pieces?  It looks like there's a horizontal dividing line that goes through the bore that holds the bar.

Jim


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Feb 12, 2015)

Here is my version of a tool holder. It rotates on an "axle" so any tool block it at my fingertips.
notice too, most of the holders are shopmade. I try to spend my $$$ on things I can't make.


----------



## roadie33 (Feb 12, 2015)

I slit the side halfway thru, to help in clamping the bar in place. I still ended up using 2 screws to lock it in.

Nice holder Farmer. Any chance you can send me a bigger picture or plans of it?


----------



## roadie33 (Feb 13, 2015)

My ER40 Collet nut came in today. I finished the Chuck threads M50x1.5, tried it out with a piece of 1/2".
Works awesome.


----------



## Jim2 (Feb 14, 2015)

I bet you're going to get a lot of use out of that collet chuck!  I added 5C collets to my lathe, and they're used 80% of the time.  

Jim


----------



## dave2176 (Feb 14, 2015)

roadie33 said:


> Need to make some kind of holder to hold all of them also.
> If anyone has one or plans for building one, I would appreciate seeing them.



ZMotorsports (Mike) made one I think is pretty cool. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/my-precision-mathews-pm1340gt-arrival.24887/page-2
Look about 3/4 of the way down the page.

Dave


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

The first one is the bottom of the tool holder, the 2nd is how I attached the "clips"  that the blocks fit onto. Width of the blocks is critical. I arriver at that angle of dangle by trial and error. Lots of errors.  And yes I couldn't get them right-side up. I just did 30 hours straight and my brain is on furlough. Again, I did not draw this out, just made it work. It turns easily and is great for my purposes. YMMV.


----------



## roadie33 (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks for the good pics Farmer.
That is exactly what I was looking for. I believe I can work out now how to do one for me.

Thanks a lot.


----------

